# Adaptador de impedancia



## sakaro (Nov 21, 2007)

Hola, vengo con una dudilla con respecto a la conexión de un equipo de voces a dos altavoces. Muy bien, el equipo tiene la posibilidad de trabajar con dos altavoces de 8 ohm, dando entonces una potendcia de 170 watt y también puede funcionar con dos altavoces de 4 ohm, dando entonces una potencia de 250 watt.

Vale, pues nosotros disponemos de dos altavoces de 8 ohm, pero se nos queda un poco corto de potencia, y hemos oido que existen adaptadores de impedancia, que podrían hacer que las pantallas funcionaran como si fueran de 4 ohm, ganando así algunos wattios de potencia en el amplificador. ¿Es esto correcto, puede hacerse algo así o parecido? Si es así, ¿alguien sabe un buen lugar para comprar uno de estos adaptadores, y como se conectaría?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2007)

Mejor solucion : Comprar 2 altavoces mas iguales a los que ya tienes, con eso la impedancia sera ahora de 4 Ohm por canal.
Mejoras por 2 en 2 sentidos, mas rendimiento en el amplificador y mas fuentes de radiacion sonora.


----------



## sakaro (Nov 21, 2007)

hombre, lo que queríamos era evitar tener que comprar altavoces nuevos...
¿alguna idea más?


----------



## tecnicdeso (Nov 21, 2007)

Puedes mirar si la etapa de potencia permite modo bridge, con lo cual sumas los dos canales y tendrás toda la potencia, la unica pega, que será monofonico.


Los adaptadores de impedancia serian unos transformadores (o autotransformadores) bobinados, tan grandes como para la potencia que requieres, y con relación 2:1, con lo cual tendrias doble tensión en la salida y mas potencia en los altavocesn con el aumento de consumo en el amplificador. Otra pega, irias capado en frecuencias, sobre todo en las altas, y las perdidas en el transformador mermarian la salida.

Una buena opcion para evitar problemas: Si tus altavoces se quedan cortos, duplicalos comprando nuevos como bien te apuntaban, y tambien otro amplificador. 

Por experiencia te digo que es malo trabajar al límite, tanto en altavoces como en amplificador, además de aumentar distorsión.

Saludos.


----------



## vippoli (Ene 23, 2008)

Hola, compañeros: Tengo un problema similar al propuesto ya que compre un amplificador de 4 ohm de salida para conectarlo a un circuito de 10 altavoces teniendo una resistencia total aproximada de 8 ohm, pero actualmente se me quemó. Ahora se que los altavoces que tengo vienen con un transformador incluido para que funcionen con un amplificador lineal (de voltaje) y no de potencia como el que tengo.

Tengo 3 opciones: cambiar por el amplificador de voltaje pero no quiero hacer esto. La otra opción es desacoplar los transformadores de los parlantes y luego diseñar la conexión de los altavoces para que me den los 4 ohm requeridos o la última opción conectar a la salida del amplificador un acoplador de impedancia como el que encontré en internet, http://www.electronicagonzalez.com/1607_Acoplador+de+impedancia.php

Pongo a discución este tema, o si conocen algún otro circuito que pueda utilizar con el fin de conectar el mismo amplificador ya reparado.

Gracias por su atención


----------



## sir5ac (Dic 28, 2010)

Sakaro, no gastes energías, nada haces con poner transformadores o adaptadores de impedancias en las salidad de los amplificadores porque al final la potencia siempre es la misma y los transformadores no aumentan ni bajan la potencia que entregan las plantas, solo generan perdidas y bajan la calidad del sonido. Tienes varias opciones; una cambiar los dos altavoces por unos de cuatro ohmios, otra es comprar dos altavoces mas de 8 ohmios y conectarlos en paralelo para obtener los 4 ohmios ( aumentarias mucho el sonido y el rendimiento del amplificador), o adquirir un amplificador que genere mas potencia de sonido.. unos mil watts... quizas... depende de tu necesidad...  logicamente con unos altavoces que soporten esa potencia...  pero todo implica dinero...  no hay soluciones sin gastos a tu problema...


----------

